# Smith IO Lens Question



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

There is an Ebay store from the GTA that sells Smith IO goggles.

Most of them come with the Ignitor Lens plus an extra lens.

Here are a couple examples:

Ignitor Lens + Sensor Mirror

Ignitor Lens + Green Sol-X

Ignitor Lens + Red Sol-X

Given that they all come with the Ignitor Lens, what is a good 2nd lens that I should look for that would allow me to change between the two to account for the majority of boarding conditions (bright sunny, cloudy, snowing, night, etc)?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sensor Mirror.

Seriously, best most versatile goggle lens ever.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep Sensor Mirror would be my vote for sure.... That price seems too good to be true.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the price is almost too good to be true, but the seller has a 99.7% positive feedback with over 30,000 feedbacks. That's as close to a sure thing as you're gonna get on eBay.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Can't go wrong either way. I actually think that Ignitor is most versatile if you could truly only have one lens. Rod Sol-X is my favorite bright light lens ever, and Sensor is a killer low light lens. I think Red Sol-x and Sensor is really the most ideal combo.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Has anyone had a chance to try the Gold Sensor versus the Blue Sensor? They have the same VLT of 70% that the blue ones have. I have the standard blue ones and they are good, but in really flat light they still could be better. I can't find any store that has them and they are sold out online from Smith.

I'd like to hear a comparison if anyone has any experience with them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Has anyone had a chance to try the Gold Sensor versus the Blue Sensor? They have the same VLT of 70% that the blue ones have. I have the standard blue ones and they are good, but in really flat light they still could be better. I can't find any store that has them and they are sold out online from Smith.
> 
> I'd like to hear a comparison if anyone has any experience with them.


I'd also be interested in hearing about this. I'd love to pick up a pair of the I/OX's, but the Blue Sensor Mirror lens isn't an option - gold is. 

I love the Blue Sensor Mirror in flat light. Flat light conditions are just tough and that lens hangs in there with the best of them.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I have some cheap Oakley goggles and want to upgrade to something more versatile. 

This seems like the best deal I will find around.


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

idk if you wanna wait a day or two but i was gonna put a smith i/o white frame with green sol-x lens and blue sensor mirror up on ebay. Just got an extra pair and was gonna sell them... let me know if you're interested


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

blue sensor is the standard in pnw with all our cloud, fog and flat light.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

its true. i bought mine from him 3 weeks ago. 1000% legit. the only think i dont like is that i did not read what the other lens was. i got the Ignitor Lens and a clear lenses. i wanted the blue sensor lens. but that is all my bad. im in love with the goggles.

these are the ones i got.
Ignitor Lens + Red Sol-X


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I have the Smith I/O with blue sensor, red sensor, ignitor, and platinum lenses. In flat light the blue sensor works best for me. 

Ive used the ignitor in blizzard conditions and it actually wasn't too bad. Blue sensor and ignitor is a good combo.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry for jumping in, but this is related to lens..

couple of questions:
1) is it possible to use a snowboarding goggle (like this) for drifting (cars) and snowboarding, or will they break from the shit that flies at you in drifting?
2) this is because at night it is near impossible to wear sunnies (clear/low light lens is needed) and i want to interchange them to ones which i can wear boarding...
3) if q1/2 go well, what is the best IO/S lens for night driving? (clear yea?)

Cheers fellas


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I got these ones: Smith I/O Gray Alexandrite Goggle w/ Ignitor Lens

They came yesterday. Sharp goggles!


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

OzSnow said:


> Sorry for jumping in, but this is related to lens..
> 
> couple of questions:
> 1) is it possible to use a snowboarding goggle (like this) for drifting (cars) and snowboarding, or will they break from the shit that flies at you in drifting?
> ...


I dunno about using the I/Os for drifting/driving. I have no experience doing this, but from what you're saying (shit that flies at you) I wouldn't get the I/Os for that type of activity. The I/Os are GREAT goggles but if you're getting peppered by shrapnel they're gonna get scratched real quick. I believe that was one of the only gripes about these goggles, that they tend to scratch easily.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, I'm drinking the Kool-Aid, too.

I just bought these:Smith I/O Black Fallen Goggle w/ Ignitor & Sensor Mirror Lens

My current goggs are Phenoms, and I'll agree that the Sensor Mirror is one of the best lenses I've used for flat light. It's pretty much all I used when I was at Mt. Baker, Stevens Pass, & Revelstoke last year - it was always either socked-in, murky, or dumping. The Ignitor lens is good for sunny days, but I think it's not quite up to the task for a real Bluebird day out west - for that I prefer the Green Sol-X.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Ignitor lens is weird. I've had to use it in horrible conditions and had no problems. Also used it bright light and not had any issues either. 

I used to use the red sensor mirror in the worst conditions and thought it was better than the sensor mirror until I scratched the shit out of it and decided to use the sensor mirror. 

Now I can't seem to use any other and feel as efficient in flat light.


----------



## Snow2k (Dec 7, 2011)

I just bought a pair of these from the same seller. I wouldn't have believed these were legit had it not been for you all here who already ordered.

How was the shipping? I got a one week window but I'm curious if any of you got them earlier or later (I'm in the US). Going on a trip and I'd love to have em before. If not, I gotta figure something else out...


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

I bought the Smith I/O White Legacy Goggle w/ Ignitor Lens in Toronto during a trade show for $50. The ignitor lens imo is the most versatile, ecspecially for night riding. I have yet to use the other lens.


----------

